# National Geographic Photo Contest (Exp. 31 Oct)



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

International Photography Contest 2009 - English Language Rules - National Geographic Magazine



> Every year, National Geographic's International Photography Contest draws thousands of spectacular photos from users around the world. This year could be your year—send in your photos for a chance to win a digital camera kit and have your image published in the magazine. Winners will be entered into the Worldwide International Photography Contest.
> 
> You can submit up to six photos in three categories—People, Places, and Nature—between now and October 31, 2009. Winners will be announced in early December. There is an entry fee of U.S. $12 for each photo.
> 
> Think you have a winning shot? Show us!


----------

